# Deals on at Orchard Autocare.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello all. Just a wee note to say we have some deals on at Orchard where we are clearing old stock. We have Snow foam for £30 per 25L as well as lots of other products from the Reflection Perfection range. nows the time to pick up a wee bargin...


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Can you pm me the website for ordering as I can only seem to find the facebook page of Orchard autocare, How much would it cost to post the 25 litre snowfoam to the Uk? Thanks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers the site is still being constructed but not long. For 25L to be posted its approx £18.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

where cant find owt?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

its in store at the moment..


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Can you give a few more details about this particular foam that is on offer, do you have a link to a review? Thanks


----------



## Dodger69 (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you clearing any other products out?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Email me a price list please ronnie [email protected]


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

Id like a price list too and I`m within travelling distance aswell. Would also love a chat about getting my car detailed aswell.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

When is there gona be a website as I am in castlerock, your a bit far to go to buy stuff


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Buck Egit. Mail sent. we can post it to you no worries. 

The foam on offer is the reflection perfection snowfoam really good foam and no cut to kill LSP.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Might get a tub of this of you Ronnie, are there any reviews on here of it that you know of? im sure its good stuff though.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Don't think there ever was a review on here to be honest. is a foaming soap with no real cut so is good for regurlar washing but if the car is very dirty a prewash with something like Citrus preclean is advisable or using a premium foam like cotton candy. Where abouts are you based. if you would like to get a sample to try I have 1000L of it lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

I wouldn't mind some iron cleanse, might as well support the locals and buy it from you lol
are u ever at the all track rallies?  I saw the clio there a couple of times with orchard autocare on it and though it sounded familiar


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> Don't think there ever was a review on here to be honest. is a foaming soap with no real cut so is good for regurlar washing but if the car is very dirty a prewash with something like Citrus preclean is advisable or using a premium foam like cotton candy. Where abouts are you based. if you would like to get a sample to try I have 1000L of it lol!


A wee sample would be great Ronnie, I do like my foams to remove baked on grime well so not too sure how it would suit me. Although as you say it might be perfect for my own car as I wash it ever two or three days! Im in T'gee too so could nip over some time.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cotton candy would be your weapon of choice to be honest then this will work a treat for you! the other foam is more of a budget one and is great to use in summer time or as a foaming shampoo. Take a run over to the unit some time and i will fire you a sample of each! give me a bell on 07784258006 and i will sort you out!


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Lad do you have anything for stone chips tat would sorta mke them look a bit better?? (newbie here:newbie i am about armagh most days were are you located?? thanks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

the best thing will be a chip repair kit. is it the Fiesta in you avatar? if so for do a very good colourmatch. There are some really good guides on how to do them just take your time and you sould be fine. We dont stock any paint repair or chip repair kits sorry. We are based on teh main Armagh Portadown Road at Richhill but i am normally between there and where we detail the cars.

cheers
Rollo


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Ronnie said:


> the best thing will be a chip repair kit. is it the Fiesta in you avatar? if so for do a very good colourmatch. There are some really good guides on how to do them just take your time and you sould be fine. We dont stock any paint repair or chip repair kits sorry. We are based on teh main Armagh Portadown Road at Richhill but i am normally between there and where we detail the cars.
> 
> cheers
> Rollo


Thanks lad yea its da fiesta its quite a rare colour though :lol: i mst call in wth u sum day lol and thanks for da help the stone chips on me bonnet are woeful


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no worries. TBH if there are a load of them there is a point when a repaint is the better option


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Ronnie said:


> no worries. TBH if there are a load of them there is a point when a repaint is the better option


R u about 2day lad i might be able to get a run down?? got a hour and a half break coming up and i need sum polish??


----------

